# eaxectro tributi administrators



## OffaPerry (Jul 11, 2014)

Sorry if this is the wrong area for this post. I just started Horus Rising, awesome book so far, but they mention eaxectro tributi administrators and where ever I look I can't find anything about them. if anyone knows anything about them I'd love to find out. thanks


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi.

What exactly is your question regarding them?

They're essentially members of the administratum tasked with taxing expeditions, planets, etc.


----------

